# Cocos habitat and life updates



## Crystallynda (Jan 18, 2021)

So I got coco some little tubs for his hide out!
Is this two low??


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 18, 2021)

Baby coco is eating...

Just witnessed him wrestling with his food lol that was two cute!! ?


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 18, 2021)

He currently has this thing for a hide out..

he latest had this when he was given to me!
So maybe I can just tape this one and his other one also so it’s dark and call it a day...he probably won’t need anything else then that!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 18, 2021)

I need a vote, best out of 5!!
The blackish clear or completely dark one? 
or neither lol


----------



## wellington (Jan 18, 2021)

The black one looks like it will be to low. Go with the clear one and put something over it to darken it.


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 18, 2021)

wellington said:


> The black one looks like it will be to low. Go with the clear one and put something over it to darken it.


What do you guys recommend me do to make the hole needed for coco’s hide? 

How did you guys do it?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 19, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> What do you guys recommend me do to make the hole needed for coco’s hide?
> 
> How did you guys do it?



I used a dremel to cut mine. My hands aren't strong enough to cut it with a scissors, and I don't know if scissors will do the job anyway.
If you can avoid cutting a finger off ???, you could try a razor blade. Or maybe some kind of garden shears?
Maybe someone else will tell how they did it.


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2021)

I have used scissors, utility knife, and a hole drill bit.


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 19, 2021)

What if I don’t have any of these things? ??

you think Home Depot may do me the favor and do it for me??


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 19, 2021)

Coco is starting to do some digging in his little green thing! ??

I think he’s starting to like his substrate now!!


----------



## Happytort27 (Jan 19, 2021)

Yay! I’m glad he’s settling in and getting comfortable in his new enclosure.


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2021)

I like the low black one.

I don't think HD will cut it for you, but you can ask.


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 19, 2021)

Tom said:


> I like the low black one.
> 
> I don't think HD will cut it for you, but you can ask.


Interesting...that’s the first haha 

I guess because the whole idea is for him to dig himself in!!

Hey @Tom do you recommend me having two different ones or just one? He has this green one that he’s been going in and out from but it’s not darkened so...should I use Duct tape or is there a better method you recommend?


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 19, 2021)

He’s two cute! ?

stretched out like that...it’s adorable!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Interesting...that’s the first haha
> 
> I guess because the whole idea is for him to dig himself in!!
> 
> Hey @Tom do you recommend me having two different ones or just one? He has this green one that he’s been going in and out from but it’s not darkened so...should I use Duct tape or is there a better method you recommend?


You can use more than one hide. I'd leave the green one as is if he likes it.


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 19, 2021)

Tom said:


> You can use more than one hide. I'd leave the green one as is if he likes it.


Ok! Just need to figure out how to make the hole! It may be easier yo make one with the higher one!! It’s from dollar tree! The darker one is from Walmart!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 19, 2021)

He’s loving his greens!
I have cut down a bit!
The first two days I have him a bit more than usual! Now I’m only giving him pieces of leaves! Of only two kinds! He’s only leaving a little bit now!
Dont want to over feed him! 
Do you guys feed baby’s everyday?
When do
You guys only give them food 5 days a week? Is that even a thing for older torts?


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> He’s loving his greens!
> I have cut down a bit!
> The first two days I have him a bit more than usual! Now I’m only giving him pieces of leaves! Of only two kinds! He’s only leaving a little bit now!
> Dont want to over feed him!
> ...


Stop reading stuff from other tortoise sites. That info is old and wrong. You can not over feed your tortoise. They are grazers and should be able to graze at will all day. This goes for all ages and all species.

Refer back to the care sheet I linked for you for what to feed them.


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 19, 2021)

Tom said:


> Stop reading stuff from other tortoise sites. That info is old and wrong. You can not over feed your tortoise. They are grazers and should be able to graze at will all day. This goes for all ages and all species.
> 
> Refer back to the care sheet I linked for you for what to feed them.


Yes, I have certain things for him from that sheet!
I’ll go back and read it..I might of missed something!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 19, 2021)

@Tom 
I read through it!
So it’s my understanding since I don’t have a UV light...once it’s in the 80s again I can take coco out for some sun for a lithe bit “with shade access” correct?


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> @Tom
> I read through it!
> So it’s my understanding since I don’t have a UV light...once it’s in the 80s again I can take coco out for some sun for a lithe bit “with shade access” correct?


You don't have to wait for 80's. Mid s60s is usually fine if its dry, sunny and not windy. Check the ground temp and carapace temp regularly with an infrared temp gun and watch what the tortoise does. If its too cool, it will just go hunker down in a hidden corner somewhere, so no point in having it outside. When temps are in the 80s, the tortoises tend to want to hide because its too hot to sit in the sun mid day. "Access" to sun is what you want to offer. They don't need to go sit in the full sun completely exposed the whole time. There should always be shade and cover. I use less shade and cover on cooler days, more on hotter days. They can over heat and die very quickly in full sun. They MUST be able to get out of the sun at all times.

And I always soak youngin's on the way back in after sunning sessions.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 19, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> He’s loving his greens!
> I have cut down a bit!
> The first two days I have him a bit more than usual! Now I’m only giving him pieces of leaves! Of only two kinds! He’s only leaving a little bit now!
> Dont want to over feed him!
> ...



I was told to think of his shell as an upturned bowl and feed that much to start with.
If he eats it all offer more.
Let the tortoise be your guide and feed everyday!!!
In my experience they will stop eating when they've had enough or eaten everything, but may go back looking for more later.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 19, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> I need a vote, best out of 5!!
> The blackish clear or completely dark one?
> or neither lol


Are these for his new enclosure or just his hide?


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 20, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> Are these for his new enclosure or just his hide?


Hides!
I put back his blue one without anything pieces of ripped shirt! I don’t think he likes it very much!
He was scratching a lot today when I turn off his light! He was roaming around his enclosure...too! I
May just need to buy him minerALL cause I noticed him wanting to eat his substrate again!! Tonight he’s not sleeping in his green thing or the big blue one! He’s outside them both! I wonder if it may be best to get him something more closed up for him now! I believe the temperature on that side is around 70!
Do any of you use a heating pad for their enclosure??


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 21, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Hides!
> I put back his blue one without anything pieces of ripped shirt! I don’t think he likes it very much!
> He was scratching a lot today when I turn off his light! He was roaming around his enclosure...too! I
> May just need to buy him minerALL cause I noticed him wanting to eat his substrate again!! Tonight he’s not sleeping in his green thing or the big blue one! He’s outside them both! I wonder if it may be best to get him something more closed up for him now! I believe the temperature on that side is around 70!
> Do any of you use a heating pad for their enclosure??


Can you post some new photos of the changes you've made?
Heat pads aren't recommended especially if used on the bottom of enclosures and can be dangerous.
If he's eating the substrate are you feeding your tort enough?


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 21, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> Can you post some new photos of the changes you've made?
> Heat pads aren't recommended especially if used on the bottom of enclosures and can be dangerous.
> If he's eating the substrate are you feeding your tort enough?


Yes, he leaves food every time I feed him!
I didn’t want to give him more vitamins since I already gave him like twice this week! What is recommended here? Ima get him minerALL, but sure if this is good for him since it’s for insect eating animals lol


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 21, 2021)

I wetted his substrate this morning! 

This is the blue thing I was talking about!!

Coco is outside! 

Don’t find him not having his water bowl or food! I’m adding his clay saucers in for that now and his little green thing!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 21, 2021)

I think we are getting the class enclosu






re this weekend!!

??


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 21, 2021)

Opps...I think I clicked something! 

I’m getting his glass enclosure this weekend!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 21, 2021)

Calling all vets on this Forum! 

Can you tell me if I should be worried about his shell dryness? Or is there something I can put on my DT? Also his noise?? Is this normal? ?? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 21, 2021)

Cuteness overload!! ??

I love it when he’s stretching!!

It’s adorable!!


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Jan 21, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Calling all vets on this Forum!
> 
> Can you tell me if I should be worried about his shell dryness? Or is there something I can put on my DT? Also his noise?? Is this normal? ?? I would really appreciate it!


A closed chamber works best for most tortoises this helps hold in humidity and helps the tortoise all around. You should soak everyday for 30 min to increase hydration.


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Jan 21, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Calling all vets on this Forum!
> 
> Can you tell me if I should be worried about his shell dryness? Or is there something I can put on my DT? Also his noise?? Is this normal? ?? I would really appreciate it!


What noise are you talking about? @Tom


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 21, 2021)

nicoleann2214 said:


> A closed chamber works best for most tortoises this helps hold in humidity and helps the tortoise all around. You should soak everyday for 30 min to increase hydration.


I been soaking him..not sure if it’s 30 minutes but I do replace the water when he’s soaking once or twice every 5 minutes!!

I asked @Tom if I should get him a closed chamber that was recommended me by someone but he said what he has is better because he’s little!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 21, 2021)

nicoleann2214 said:


> What noise are you talking about? @Tom


? I meant!!!


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Jan 21, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> ? I meant!!!


Oh!! It almost looks like he has skin over his nostrils I’m not sure. @Tom


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 21, 2021)

nicoleann2214 said:


> Oh!! It almost looks like he has skin over his nostrils I’m not sure. @Tom


That’s what I thought too!! 

I didn’t notice it till recently this week!


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Jan 21, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> That’s what I thought too!!
> 
> I didn’t notice it till recently this week!


When I had my tortoise when I first got her, her nostrils looked like this.(photo) And then once I increased the humidity they looked better, but she also had a RI.


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 21, 2021)

nicoleann2214 said:


> When I had my tortoise when I first got her, her nostrils looked like this.(photo) And then once I increased the humidity they looked better, but she also had a RI.


The humidity in cocos enclosure is definitely higher than 30-40! 

Where he’s at now it’s more like 60! 

So I don’t know! He’s sleeping right now! 

He’s under the light! 

On the side!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 21, 2021)

The temperature where he is now is also between 76-80! 

It was actually higher when he had his other stone inside his enclosure but I took it out!!

Should I increase temperature?


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 21, 2021)

Coco is all set! 

Decided to get this one instead!! I found it for 6 bucks at a exotic animal place near my house! ??

They have a Sulca waling around the store ??

“2 actually” 

I didn’t see them myself but when people walk in they were loving it! 

I think she was hiding on me on purpose! ??

I ever get another one I’ll consider getting a sulca! ???


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 23, 2021)

Tom said:


> You don't have to wait for 80's. Mid s60s is usually fine if its dry, sunny and not windy. Check the ground temp and carapace temp regularly with an infrared temp gun and watch what the tortoise does. If its too cool, it will just go hunker down in a hidden corner somewhere, so no point in having it outside. When temps are in the 80s, the tortoises tend to want to hide because its too hot to sit in the sun mid day. "Access" to sun is what you want to offer. They don't need to go sit in the full sun completely exposed the whole time. There should always be shade and cover. I use less shade and cover on cooler days, more on hotter days. They can over heat and die very quickly in full sun. They MUST be able to get out of the sun at all times.
> 
> And I always soak youngin's on the way back in after sunning sessions.


Ok, so it’s windy right now till like March in Vegas! 


I’ll consider getting the infrared gun as soon as I have funds available..

Also should I get him a night light? To keep warm? I am doing my best to keep my room at good temp for him at night! 

That’s why I am asking? So
I can also budget a second light holder or buy a double light bulb fixture!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 23, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> I was told to think of his shell as an upturned bowl and feed that much to start with.
> If he eats it all offer more.
> Let the tortoise be your guide and feed everyday!!!
> In my experience they will stop eating when they've had enough or eaten everything, but may go back looking for more later.


Ok so I should probably feed him less then! I rather him finish it so I can give him more if needed!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 25, 2021)

Good morning “from Vegas” 
The timer I got at Home Depot isn’t working! 
I watched a video to set it up but I don’t think it’s working like it supposed to! 
The light fixture isn’t a click switch...it’s a little knob that you turn to turn on light! 
Has anybody experienced this before??


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 25, 2021)

Ha seems like coco is liking his new hide..he’s on top of it lol 

I’ll consider getting him something to climbs down on the other side...

In other news however...I tried helping him go down his hide and the little man bit me ?? not on purpose...he was attacking my hand like if I was food for some reason!!

“I’m so use to getting bit by reptiles” it doesn’t scare me I just thought it was funny! 

Anyways medication have been ordered..just waiting on approval!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 25, 2021)

This thing is here!! ??

Now I can check his overall temperatures!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 27, 2021)

I am very pleased to announce coco is showing a lot of improvement juts by soaking him in water longer! 
his appetite has increased and he’s loving his dandelion greens more than anything! 
I sprinkled some calcium with D3 and gave him pieces of hibiscus flower again since I caught him eating it yesterday!
His swelling of eyes is actually going down some..I’ll be keeping an eye on him...still not sure if the drops I got are sufficient or not but...hey...progress is progress! 
Don’t mind the little dryness! I haven’t wet his enclosure yet!! Waiting on him to finish his feast!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 27, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> I am very pleased to announce coco is showing a lot of improvement juts by soaking him in water longer!
> his appetite has increased and he’s loving his dandelion greens more than anything!
> I sprinkled some calcium with D3 and gave him pieces of hibiscus flower again since I caught him eating it yesterday!
> His swelling of eyes is actually going down some..I’ll be keeping an eye on him...still not sure if the drops I got are sufficient or not but...hey...progress is progress! ☺☺
> Don’t mind the little dryness! I haven’t wet his enclosure yet!! Waiting on him to finish his feast! ☺ He has also been pooping every morning now once his new water is in...so definitely whatever this is, it’s working!!


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 27, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Interesting...that’s the first haha
> 
> I guess because the whole idea is for him to dig himself in!!
> 
> Hey @Tom do you recommend me having two different ones or just one? He has this green one that he’s been going in and out from but it’s not darkened so...should I use Duct tape or is there a better method you recommend?


Just get a strong appropriate size cardboard box, cut a small door in it and sink it into the substrate a bit. He will love it and it can be easily replaced and it's cheap and it's dark and it's safe. Just not pretty.


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 27, 2021)

TammyJ said:


> Just get a strong appropriate size cardboard box, cut a small door in it and sink it into the substrate a bit. He will love it and it can be easily replaced and it's cheap and it's dark and it's safe. Just not pretty.


I be out for a look out for one ??
There’s probably places I can find it for free!! ?


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 27, 2021)

Tho he does like the one he has, but two won’t hurt at all! He’ll need a bigger enclosure at this rate but we’ll see!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 27, 2021)

Question, can I use the glass cage for outside as an outdoor enclosure for sun purposes and UVB?


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 27, 2021)

Also, Should be considered of little a couple little flys flying around? ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 27, 2021)

Concerned*


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 27, 2021)

Also I have the temperature gun! ??
question? his color side is between 74-76 degrees F
on his warmer side it’s around 88-93! He stays mostly in the warmer side under light!
His hide is at 84 F! 
his eyes went down when I put the drops in and now they are where they first started again ? so I’m trying to put the finger in it...can it be the light?? 
is this not warm enough or is it about right? 
it doesn’t go up to 100 that much..so that’s why I’m asking!!
Getting the 12 back is in the works from Home Depot..I should be hopefully getting it this wee


----------



## Happytort27 (Jan 27, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Question, can I use the glass cage for outside as an outdoor enclosure for sun purposes and UVB?


No. When placed outside in the sun, the glass can rapidly heat up and overheat Coco.


----------



## Happytort27 (Jan 27, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Also, Should be considered of little a couple little flys flying around? ??


You mean like gnats or fruit flies? They’re probably just eating some left over food in the enclosure. One or two won’t harm him. If it really bothers you or Coco, I’m sure some people on the forum can help you out. I’ve heard of placing sticky pads on the side of the enclosure walls to trap the flies, but I’m not really sure.


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 27, 2021)

Happytort27 said:


> No. When placed outside in the sun, the glass can rapidly heat up and overheat Coco.


That’s why I was asking! ??

thank you!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 27, 2021)

Happytort27 said:


> You mean like gnats or fruit flies? They’re probably just eating some left over food in the enclosure. One or two won’t harm him. If it really bothers you or Coco, I’m sure some people on the forum can help you out. I’ve heard of placing sticky pads on the side of the enclosure walls to trap the flies, but I’m not really sure.


Thank you ? 

let’s see what others say!! 
@Tom


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 27, 2021)

Ok can someone please explain something to me?
Brunation VS Hibernation 

What’s the difference?
someone on the desert tortoise group suggested to brunate coco unless he’s not stable enough then don’t!! 
Aren’t mammals the ones who supposed to hibernate not reptiles??

Any clarification is welcomed!!!??


----------



## harrythetortoise (Jan 28, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Ok can someone please explain something to me?
> Brunation VS Hibernation
> 
> What’s the difference?
> ...









I watched this video recently and it has been very informative! 
I don't think Coco should be hibernated this year as he is not in good health..


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 29, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> I watched this video recently and it has been very informative!
> I don't think Coco should be hibernated this year as he is not in good health..


Nope, he’s sleeps a lot because he’s a baby but I do a regular Routine of feeding and giving water! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 29, 2021)

I’m happy to announce that coco’s kapidolo farms food is here!! 

@Tom I got a free sample of the Mazuri ????


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 29, 2021)

Man since I started to work again I haven’t gotten a chance to soak coco or give him medicine because he’s always sleeping once Im off! Any suggestions?


----------



## Happytort27 (Jan 29, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> I’m happy to announce that coco’s kapidolo farms food is here!!
> 
> @Tom I got a free sample of the Mazuri ????


That’s not actually Mazuri. Mazuri is larger and a slightly darker color than the layer crumbles. If you look on Kapidolo Farm’s website, it has a section where it describes/breaks down the ingredients in the layer crumbles. The crumbles have more calcium and it is organic, unlike Mazuri, but they are both great products. Just letting you know for future reference.


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 29, 2021)

Happytort27 said:


> That’s not actually Mazuri. Mazuri is larger and a slightly darker color than the layer crumbles. If you look on Kapidolo Farm’s website, it has a section where it describes/breaks down the ingredients in the layer crumbles. The crumbles have more calcium and it is organic, unlike Mazuri, but they are both great products. Just letting you know for future reference.


I didn’t even know what I was expecting as a free product! ??

But, I’ll be sure to look out for a darker version of it next time! I’m slowly gonna introduce coco with his these new goods! All he got before was peppers some squash...and the pellets and lettuce!! ??

So he’s loving the food I give though! Although I still can’t get portions right lol! 

But I’ll get it!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 29, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> I watched this video recently and it has been very informative!
> I don't think Coco should be hibernated this year as he is not in good health..


Thank you, Thank you! This helped a lot!! ??


----------



## Happytort27 (Jan 29, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> But, I’ll be sure to look out for a darker version of it next time!


Remember, Mazuri is a supplement. It is not needed at the moment if you have the layer crumbles. I think you are fine right now. 

Also, if you are curious about hibernation, you can look at this thread as well (post #19 by Tom). Just keep in mind that Coco cannot brumate this year because you recently received him.  






Looking for an RT Hibernation "Mentor"


In this thread, @Tom mentioned seeking out a "mentor" who has experience in successfully hibernating Russian tortoises. So I am looking for you! Or any ideas of potential helpful peeps... Thanks! :) A little background: My boyfriend and I are interested in hibernating Steve, our male Russian...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 30, 2021)

Happytort27 said:


> Remember, Mazuri is a supplement. It is not needed at the moment if you have the layer crumbles. I think you are fine right now.
> 
> Also, if you are curious about hibernation, you can look at this thread as well (post #19 by Tom). Just keep in mind that Coco cannot brumate this year because you recently received him.
> 
> ...


Yep, I’m definitely not letting him! He’s been regularly sleeping and waking up to eat and drink water!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 30, 2021)

So, I think I have to take out the substrate and wet it or something! Coco woke up with white eyes again! ???

I been giving him the eye drops !! 

What’s the recommendation here now guys?


----------



## Krista S (Jan 30, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> So, I think I have to take out the substrate and wet it or something! Coco woke up with white eyes again! ???
> 
> I been giving him the eye drops !!
> 
> What’s the recommendation here now guys?


Have you been giving the drops consistently as prescribed? I swear I saw you post last night that you werent able to give the drops for a period of time because he was always sleeping when you got home from work. You need to be consistent and get coco’s enclosure set up as recommended by numerous people, on many occasions, several days ago. Get the right bulbs set up, have correct and consistent temps and humidity and he should get better. It’s taken far too many days to get this dialled in when you have a tortoise that isn’t well. I’m not trying to be mean or rude, I just don’t think you’re taking his care and needs as seriously and in the urgency that they should be taken in. He can’t get better if his needs aren’t being met and if he doesn’t have the correct environment to live in. I wish you all the best with coco.


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 30, 2021)

Krista S said:


> Have you been giving the drops consistently as prescribed? I swear I saw you post last night that you werent able to give the drops for a period of time because he was always sleeping when you got home from work. You need to be consistent and get coco’s enclosure set up as recommended by numerous people, on many occasions, several days ago. Get the right bulbs set up, have correct and consistent temps and humidity and he should get better. It’s taken far too many days to get this dialled in when you have a tortoise that isn’t well. I’m not trying to be mean or rude, I just don’t think you’re taking his care and needs as seriously and in the urgency that they should be taken in. He can’t get better if his needs aren’t being met and if he doesn’t have the correct environment to live in. I wish you all the best with coco.


I give it to him late!! His light goes on @9am and off at 9pm! 
Only Monday and Tuesday I’m home in the morning now! Wednesday-Friday I’m at work from 8am-2:30pm! I also working on my business so over the weekend I’m basically not home till like his nightlight is already off or he’s inside his hide!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 30, 2021)

I have ordered the lights already!! I’m doing what I can...”I didn’t have the funds first of all” and then I ran into a problem with ordering his light off of Home Depot! So I had to reach out with what was the next best thing! That’s why I got myself a Job now finally!! I been out of work since March 2020! I was struggling with money resources for a while now...and remember coco landed on my lap...but I didn’t realize how much I had to do to get things right! I spend literally days and nights researching everything...till I landed on this forum! 

I honestly wished I would prob gotten prepared before getting him..but I didn’t know...he just happened to be handed over to me after someone moved out of state! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 30, 2021)

I also bought a gel from Amazon! Still haven’t returned! Considering using it just because of his eyes!!


----------



## Jan A (Jan 30, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> I have ordered the lights already!! I’m doing what I can...”I didn’t have the funds first of all” and then I ran into a problem with ordering his light off of Home Depot! So I had to reach out with what was the next best thing! That’s why I got myself a Job now finally!! I been out of work since March 2020! I was struggling with money resources for a while now...and remember coco landed on my lap...but I didn’t realize how much I had to do to get things right! I spend literally days and nights researching everything...till I landed on this forum!
> 
> I honestly wished I would prob gotten prepared before getting him..but I didn’t know...he just happened to be handed over to me after someone moved out of state! ??


Hey, Hey, Hey. You should have seen what happened when my husband's brother & wife decided they could take over care of his 89 yr.-old father & his wife at 96 yrs. old, one of whom was in flown-blown dementia & the other in full-blown denial. And all they thought they had to do was "hire help." It wasn't pretty. 

You can do this!! We are always unprepared for life's blessings.


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 30, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Hey, Hey, Hey. You should have seen what happened when my husband's brother & wife decided they could take over care of his 89 yr.-old father & his wife at 96 yrs. old, one of whom was in flown-blown dementia & the other in full-blown denial. And all they thought they had to do was "hire help." It wasn't pretty.
> 
> You can do this!! We are always unprepared for life's blessings.


Oh I know I can do it, I just had to do
Some sacrifices just so he can get what he needs and help myself out too! He is my little love  
Sometimes though I just feel like I’m being attacked though that’s all! Sometimes I feel like people don’t understand where I come from! I may seem to not understand certain things or have a clear clarification on what is needed...or maybe just simply not able to get certain things for whatever reason right there and then! I know it can also seem like I’m not doing what I need to do..but that is not true..I used to have bearded dragons before but I wasn’t aware of proper care and they didn’t last me until adulthood...so I’m being extra cautious with this one because I don’t want to pass through this tragedy ever again!! ???
Like who stays up and goes days or weeks without sleeping for an animal?? 
THIS GILR DOES!!!??

I don’t complain or rant that often..I am really low back most times but.....it comes a point where it gets to you!!


----------



## Jan A (Jan 30, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Oh I know I can do it, I just had to do
> Some sacrifices just so he can get what he needs and help myself out too! He is my little love ❤
> Sometimes though I just feel like I’m being attacked though that’s all! Sometimes I feel like people don’t understand where I come from! I may seem to not understand certain things or have a clear clarification on what is needed...or maybe just simply not able to get certain things for whatever reason right there and then! I know it can also seem like I’m not doing what I need to do..but that is not true..I used to have bearded dragons before but I wasn’t aware of proper care and they didn’t last me until adulthood...so I’m being extra cautious with this one because I don’t want to pass through this tragedy ever again!! ???
> Like who stays up and goes days or weeks without sleeping for an animal??
> ...


I don't have my tort yet. I read thru lots here on the site so I know a lot less than you, not having owned a tort before. But the criticism comes out of concern for your tort, not for criticism of you. 

After having read the texts on Sherman who died today but the thread goes back to Dec. 1, 2020 & another one earlier this week about a tort where part of an organ was coming out of a crack where the yolk sac once was & getting no update from the person asking for help, I can see why the experienced lose patience w/newbies. 

This wasn't a great Saturday. We lost a tort today, or did we?


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 30, 2021)

That I’m not sure...we didn’t get enough information like photos and stuff to really know!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 30, 2021)

I still fairly new...I have only had coco since like the beginning of the month!


----------



## Jan A (Jan 30, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> I still fairly new...I have only had coco since like the beginning of the month!


And Coco is a baby who has no idea how he got where he is or who you are....YET. 

BTW, congrats on the new job!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah, that’s why I have only been talking about certain things about him...just updating on how he is if he’s the same or not! I’m letting him adjust! 

And thanks I appreciate it! ??
Me not seeing him much now I can’t tell if he’s adjusting well or not cause I barely handle him now unless I’m soaking him...apparently they are known to be solo creatures expert during reproduction...it’s quite interesting ?
I guess only time will tell!! Hopefully by the new month I’ll have everything he needs so he can live a happy life with us


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 31, 2021)

I wetted cocos enclosure again today..he usually starts to come out from his enclosure by now but he’s still in there! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 31, 2021)

Apparently he buried himself in the substrate this time and his eye slide are like This ??


----------



## Jan A (Jan 31, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> I wetted cocos enclosure again today..he usually starts to come out from his enclosure by now but he’s still in there! ??


It's Sunday. He didn't want to go to church today. That's been a constant in my life since I was teenager & rebelled.


----------



## Jan A (Jan 31, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Apparently he buried himself in the substrate this time and his eye slide are like This ??


Holy smokes. Are you sure he's not going out at night to discos & smoke-filled bars when you go to bed?


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 31, 2021)

Your hilarious ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 31, 2021)

What interesting behavior...never seen it before...he was stretching his neck up high! Has anybody ever seen this? 

I didn’t get a chance to take pic but I will eventually!


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> What interesting behavior...never seen it before...he was stretching his neck up high! Has anybody ever seen this?
> 
> I didn’t get a chance to take pic but I will eventually!



I sometimes catch my tortoise doing that too, especially after waking up in the morning. I guess it's kind of similar to how humans stretch too?


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Haha what an interesting way of putting it! 

Mine likes to cuddle under a Plannet or towel too!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Blanket*


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Haha what an interesting way of putting it!
> 
> Mine likes to cuddle under a Plannet or towel too!! ??



They are so cute 
How are Coco's eyes?


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> They are so cute
> How are Coco's eyes?


They sure are! Coco cracks me up all the time! ?? he’s a sweetheart 
Sometimes I scare him and he sticks his head inside his sell but then he stretches feet out especially while basking! The most adorable thing I have ever seen!! 

Working on getting his eyes fixed! 

I have a suspicion it’s the light...and I’m considering even getting something else for his substrate...but we’ll see! Light first! 
I’m going to get put chicken wire so I can put his lights above like a glass enclosure! ??


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> They sure are! Coco cracks me up all the time! ?? he’s a sweetheart ❤
> Sometimes I scare him and he sticks his head inside his sell but then he stretches feet out especially while basking! The most adorable thing I have ever seen!!
> 
> Working on getting his eyes fixed!
> ...



What substrate are you on now? And why havent you changed the light before, I thought that was pointed out the first day. And im sorry I havent kept up, but is it the basking light that might be the problem or do you have a coil UVB?


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> They sure are! Coco cracks me up all the time! ?? he’s a sweetheart ❤
> Sometimes I scare him and he sticks his head inside his sell but then he stretches feet out especially while basking! The most adorable thing I have ever seen!!
> 
> Working on getting his eyes fixed!
> ...



Keep us updated!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> What substrate are you on now? And why havent you changed the light before, I thought that was pointed out the first day. And im sorry I havent kept up, but is it the basking light that might be the problem or do you have a coil UVB?


Ok so I got a light a while back...but @Tom suspects that the light is causing coco to having some eye problems and possibly noise issues too! 

So I went to go see if I can order the lights from Home Depot but unfortunately that can’t deliver to my state due to regulation issues so I had to order them somewhere else...which now I’m starting to panic because it said I was receiving them today but I haven’t heard anything yet of delivery!! ?? he’s on coco coir and cybress mulch! 

But now I’m thinking something like what sulcus torts have because idk if he maybe allergic or what!! ??? cause now his nose is also being affected! I been so frustrated all weekend with this..??


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Ok so I got a light a while back...but @Tom suspects that the light is causing coco to having some eye problems and possibly noise issues too!
> 
> So I went to go see if I can order the lights from Home Depot but unfortunately that can’t deliver to my state due to regulation issues so I had to order them somewhere else...which now I’m starting to panic because it said I was receiving them today but I haven’t heard anything yet of delivery!! ?? he’s on coco coir and cybress mulch!
> 
> But now I’m thinking something like what sulcus torts have because idk if he maybe allergic or what!! ??? cause now his nose is also being affected! I been so frustrated all weekend with this..??



Have a search for Arcadia Solar Basking Flood light. You can get around the incadescent rule for the specific purpose of reptile lamps I believe. It is the same where I live anyway.


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Ok so I got a light a while back...but @Tom suspects that the light is causing coco to having some eye problems and possibly noise issues too!
> 
> So I went to go see if I can order the lights from Home Depot but unfortunately that can’t deliver to my state due to regulation issues so I had to order them somewhere else...which now I’m starting to panic because it said I was receiving them today but I haven’t heard anything yet of delivery!! ?? he’s on coco coir and cybress mulch!
> 
> But now I’m thinking something like what sulcus torts have because idk if he maybe allergic or what!! ??? cause now his nose is also being affected! I been so frustrated all weekend with this..??



If you want to be scientific about it, you need to eliminate variables. At the moment it could be the coco, it could be the cypress mulch, it could be the light, or it could be something else. Start systematically eliminating 1 thing at a time. I would start by changing the light to a known quality bulb, if that doesnt work, then change the substrate, if that doesnt work then we have narrowed down the options at least.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Ok so I got a light a while back...but @Tom suspects that the light is causing coco to having some eye problems and possibly noise issues too!
> 
> So I went to go see if I can order the lights from Home Depot but unfortunately that can’t deliver to my state due to regulation issues so I had to order them somewhere else...which now I’m starting to panic because it said I was receiving them today but I haven’t heard anything yet of delivery!! ?? he’s on coco coir and cybress mulch!
> 
> But now I’m thinking something like what sulcus torts have because idk if he maybe allergic or what!! ??? cause now his nose is also being affected! I been so frustrated all weekend with this..??



Have you been giving the eye drops every day? If there is no progress for a week, you could try the other eye drops another member originally suggested - the opthalmic gel?


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Have a search for Arcadia Solar Basking Flood light. You can get around the incadescent rule for the specific purpose of reptile lamps I believe. It is the same where I live anyway.



Yes, Tom suggested those but since a tub I have to create something on top of his Tub so for his light!!??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Have you been giving the eye drops every day? If there is no progress for a week, you could try the other eye drops another member originally suggested - the opthalmic gel?


I’m gonna try the gel next actually!!

The drops given to doctor didn’t work! ??

I should of sticked to my gut and just got the one suggested ?


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> If you want to be scientific about it, you need to eliminate variables. At the moment it could be the coco, it could be the cypress mulch, it could be the light, or it could be something else. Start systematically eliminating 1 thing at a time. I would start by changing the light to a known quality bulb, if that doesnt work, then change the substrate, if that doesnt work then we have narrowed down the options at least.


That’s my goal to narrow it down!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Also when in the water I hear some noises from him from his nose!! ??

So I can definitely tell my poor baby is sick! 

What’s the best remedy for this? Warmer enclosure...warm soaks??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

I put the gel on juts now! ???

I need prayers man!! I’m stressing!! ???


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Also when in the water I hear some noises from him from his nose!! ??
> 
> So I can definitely tell my poor baby is sick!
> 
> What’s the best remedy for this? Warmer enclosure...warm soaks??



Do you check the temperature of the water when you give him soaks? I normally have to change water every 6-7 minutes when I soak mine as water will get cooler with time. 
If water gets cold, babies can catch a cold. 



Crystallynda said:


> I put the gel on juts now! ???
> 
> I need prayers man!! I’m stressing!! ???



Sending prayers!!??


----------



## Jan A (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> I put the gel on juts now! ???
> 
> I need prayers man!! I’m stressing!! ???


Mama stressed. Baby stressed. 

Are you keeping a diary/journal on changes made & reactions--both medical, soaks, temps & enclosure changes. I'd start, if not. 

If you are, go back thru your notes & see if you can correlate anything to his medical condition(s), including looking at comments & issues on your threads. Time consuming, I know!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

I haven’t, really! But everything I have noticed or been concerned about I have posted here! 

He definitely want like like before I put in the substrate! I noticed all of that after the substrate was in!! ???

Before he was on sand so I took it out and he was sleeping on small towels and sheets!! 

I
Think he’s being fussy because I went in and fixed up his house slightly some and he was looking for food but now he’s inside his hide! ?? I feel like I of I don’t bet him situated fast with all these changes...

?? I don’t even want to imagine...what he will do!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

I’m trying not to stress to stress baby tort...I’m trying to keep calm...but this back and fourth of what to do and not do is starting to take a toll out of me!! I gotta get other stuff done!! I have a business to run too!!??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

FYI this is the most recent purchases I got! 
You can see that his light won’t get here til next week! Should I just grab something else that’s temporary for the pet store? I’m running out of options and he needs something ASSAP!! I have a different Tub light available..and someone gave me a UVB light!! ??


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> FYI this is the most recent purchases I got!
> You can see that his light won’t get here til next week! Should I just grab something else that’s temporary for the pet store? I’m running out of options and he needs something ASSAP!! I have a different Tub light available..and someone gave me a UVB light!! ??


Which basking light are you using currently?
And what kind of UVB light did you get?


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Coco is eating ???

Seems like the Gel is working better than the drops! ??? 

Im letting him be for a little moment! I don’t want him to stress!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Which basking light are you using currently?
> And what kind of UVB light did you get?


So unfortunately “I know they said not get the ones like a bulb” but I was running out of options and I needed something ASSP” but the ones I got are ZOO MED! So not sure how great they are but I still haven’t put them in! Im scared too! Right now Im using a regular bulb that Tom also said was equivalent to the ones he orgially wanted me to get him but couldn’t get at the time!


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> So unfortunately “I know they said not get the ones like a bulb” but I was running out of options and I needed something ASSP” but the ones I got are ZOO MED! So not sure how great they are but I still haven’t put them in! Im scared too! Right now Im using a regular bulb that Tom also said was equivalent to the ones he orgially wanted me to get him but couldn’t get at the time!



Can you post a picture of the zoo med bulb?
There are several types..


----------



## Tom (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> So unfortunately “I know they said not get the ones like a bulb” but I was running out of options and I needed something ASSP” but the ones I got are ZOO MED! So not sure how great they are but I still haven’t put them in! Im scared too! Right now Im using a regular bulb that Tom also said was equivalent to the ones he orgially wanted me to get him but couldn’t get at the time!


This has gotten all confused. Last I heard you were still using that off brand bulb that you bought at the specialty lighting store. The labeling was not clear on what kind of bulb it is, and that is when your eye problems started.

I've told you about three or four times now to get rid of that bulb, but you've been waiting for the right bulb to arrive. Get that bulb out of there and replace it with whatever incandescent bulb you can find ASAP.

What ZooMed bulb do you have in hand now? Can you find regular round screw-in type incandescent bulbs anywhere?

Last I recall your temps were fine. What is the overnight low temp, and what is the basking area temp directly under the bulb?


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Can you post a picture of the zoo med bulb?
> There are several types..


This is want I was given!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Tom said:


> This has gotten all confused. Last I heard you were still using that off brand bulb that you bought at the specialty lighting store. The labeling was not clear on what kind of bulb it is, and that is when your eye problems started.
> 
> I've told you about three or four times now to get rid of that bulb, but you've been waiting for the right bulb to arrive. Get that bulb out of there and replace it with whatever incandescent bulb you can find ASAP.
> 
> ...


Tom, there is nothing available without LED on it! Believe me I asked and they said everything was online! I went to the bulb and battery place and the one I was given was the only one they had! No other brand they had either without LED! And we already discussed the online situation with regulation crap! So I decided to start looking at reptile stores because it was the last resort! I posted pic of the lights below! 

The overnight low is at 70-78 depending when the heater turns back on! 
Cooler ends is @74 
His basking area now is @87 and his humidity is at 39% right now!!


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> This is want I was given!



The coild type uvb lamps are not recommended as they can burn tortoise eyes.. I wouldn't use it. As for the basking lamp, I think the incandescent type is preferred but until that one arrives next week maybe use that instead of the one you have now.


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Wait come again? Which one should I I use or not use? 

The lamp itself or the bulb?


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Tom, there is nothing available without LED on it! Believe me I asked and they said everything was online! I went to the bulb and battery place and the one I was given was the only one they had! No other brand they had either without LED! And we already discussed the online situation with regulation crap! So I decided to start looking at reptile stores because it was the last resort! I posted pic of the lights below!
> 
> The overnight low is at 70-78 depending when the heater turns back on!
> Cooler ends is @74
> His basking area now is @87 and his humidity is at 39% right now!!



Overnight temp and basking temp seem too low - bump it up to around 95 under the light, and because Coco is sick, overnight temp should be above 80 as well. 
Tom will correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Wait come again? Which one should I I use or not use?
> 
> The lamp itself or the bulb?



The left one (coild uvb) - don't use. 
The right one (round basking light) - use it until your incandescent lamp arrives from Amazon. Make sure it is at a height so temp is around 95 under the light.


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

???? it goes up to 92 at times! 

I bought him a smaller hide for him since he lived his green one a lot but I though it was affecting him more!!


----------



## Tom (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Tom, there is nothing available without LED on it! Believe me I asked and they said everything was online! I went to the bulb and battery place and the one I was given was the only one they had! No other brand they had either without LED! And we already discussed the online situation with regulation crap! So I decided to start looking at reptile stores because it was the last resort! I posted pic of the lights below!
> 
> The overnight low is at 70-78 depending when the heater turns back on!
> Cooler ends is @74
> His basking area now is @87 and his humidity is at 39% right now!!


What bulb or bulbs are over the tortoise right now?

Do you have no incandescent bulbs in your house anymore? In a closet or pantry? Laundry room? Porch light? How about a friend or neighbor? Family? Someone has an incandescent round bulb in Vegas somewhere.


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> The left one (coild uvb) - don't use.
> The right one (round basking light) - use it until your incandescent lamp arrives from Amazon. Make sure it is at a height so temp is around 95 under the light.


Ok!! ??? UVB Tub here we come I guess! ??? 

The joy!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Tom said:


> What bulb or bulbs are over the tortoise right now?
> 
> Do you have no incandescent bulbs in your house anymore? In a closet or pantry? Laundry room? Porch light? How about a friend or neighbor? Family? Someone has an incandescent round bulb in Vegas somewhere.


Not that I know off...let me see if we have extras from our new house!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Not that I know off...let me see if we have extras from our new house!! ??


The one under him is the one I bought!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Negative!! These houses are brand new..the lights are built in!! ???


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

All I found were night lights! Those small lights!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Km asking my brother!! ???


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Nope...Nada!! 

Tom it’s 2021! Everyone is switching to LED! ?? let’s face it!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Quick question do any of you use this brand for night light?


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Just curious cause I had these fur my bearded dragons a while back!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

@Tom if you prefer direct contact information let me know! Sometimes FaceTiming can help!! ??


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Quick question do any of you use this brand for night light?



no do not use those. Tortoises require darkness.


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> no do not use those. Tortoises require darkness.


K! I was just looking at my options on nights that’s all! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey was these the ones for night? 

Lol it’s been a minute...I’m at a different reptile store now!! ??


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Hey was these the ones for night?
> 
> Lol it’s been a minute...I’m at a different reptile store now!! ??



Yes


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Suggestions please?? I changed the light thing but it’s curvy so now his basking area is towards his food and water ??


----------



## TeamZissou (Feb 1, 2021)

What bulbs are in there now?

You can turn off the lights and take a photo of those if needed


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Regular basking bulb “until the ones needed arrive and a night bulb just heat! Only at night!


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Suggestions please?? I changed the light thing but it’s curvy so now his basking area is towards his food and water ??



Try rearranging the dishes so it's not in the basking area.


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Poor coco he’s gonna be like “again” I just moved them this morning ??


----------



## TeamZissou (Feb 1, 2021)

You need to better support the cords so that they do not pull the lights to one side. Is is what you mean by 'curvy'?


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

You see it now?


----------



## TeamZissou (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes. Loop the cords of the light fixtures over the top of the hook part for support. That will make the lamps point straight down.


----------



## Krista S (Feb 1, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> You see it now?


There’s a couple little tabs I’ve circled in the picture below. Those are intended for you to tuck the cables into so that the fixture doesn’t do that. You can open them wider if needed or pinch them tighter with pliers to hold the cables. If you pinch it though, don’t pinch it too hard to damage the cable...you want it just enough to hold the cables in place.


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Interesting...I think I tried that at the beginning with the other one..

Coco is eating...I desire till he’s done! We been all over the place today lol 

Thank you...the visual is SO HELPFUL!! ??


----------



## Krista S (Feb 1, 2021)

You’re welcome. You could also use twist ties or something similar to hold the cables to the stand if needed.


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

I have zip ties on hand! That maybe the best solution I think! Although ima be doing a lot of moving around tho too, but we’ll see!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Coco is basking now! He was confused on emu his sun disappeared for a moment ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

I’m praying the light heat will help with his nose!! ??

Prayers!! Coco is literally like my first kid!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Night*


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Also...seems like switching the light might of done the trick! Will update on it more tomorrow when he wakes up! ???


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 1, 2021)

Hmm pushing back the light connectors is not doing what I want it too..it pushes the fixtures even more at a angle!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 2, 2021)

His temperatures is definitely higher from switching lights and adding a warmer!! 

He’s out of his hide and under the night warmer! Light turns on in 45 minutes!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 2, 2021)

Humidity is @61% And warm area is between 87-90 F! Coco reads at 94 so he’s definitely warmer!! ??

Eyes seem to also be down some!! Focusing on getting his nose better next! 

Let me know if temperatures still isn’t enough or two much!! ???


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 2, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Humidity is @61% And warm area is between 87-90 F! Coco reads at 94 so he’s definitely warmer!! ??
> 
> Eyes seem to also be down some!! Focusing on getting his nose better next!
> 
> Let me know if temperatures still isn’t enough or two much!! ???


I think temps are much better!
Use the gel on his nose as well as eyes as it was suggested before!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 2, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> I think temps are much better!
> Use the gel on his nose as well as eyes as it was suggested before!


Definitely....I’ll keep giving updates!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 2, 2021)

His eyes are definitely improving ???

Come on baby coco.. Let’s get you better all way round!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 2, 2021)

He’s eating his roses! ??

Someone woke up hungry this morning!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 2, 2021)

????


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 2, 2021)

Man I want spoil little coco with food! What else should I get him to try? Any takers? 

New month, new food!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 2, 2021)

I believe this is mustard greens and dandelion greens! I put in a little bit of roses and sprinkled in some cactus flour and calcium D3!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey I hear coco making some noise from time to time ????


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 2, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Hey I hear coco making some noise from time to time ????


I think it was just because he was digging inside his hide haha!! 

Also today I gave him a lot more than usually because yesterday he got a little bit of food!! 

Can a tort go with a couple days without food? Or no??


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 2, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> I think it was just because he was digging inside his hide haha!!
> 
> Also today I gave him a lot more than usually because yesterday he got a little bit of food!!
> 
> Can a tort go with a couple days without food? Or no??



I think they CAN but that doesn't mean it is ideal. I believe babies eat a lot, and tortoises are in general grazers. I would leave sufficient food every day for them to eat throughout the day and leave a little.


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey, so now I do see some bubbles in his nostrils ?????

I know it may take some time, but on average how long does it take for a tort to get better?? 

Yes...the gave him some medicine today too!! ???
His basking area is up to 101 and his cooler side is @79 and his hide is 86! And humidity is around the 60’s!!


----------



## solidsounds17 (Feb 3, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Man I want spoil little coco with food! What else should I get him to try? Any takers?
> 
> New month, new food!! ??


Double Double from In n out or some tacos. You can never go wrong with either or!


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 3, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> Hey, so now I do see some bubbles in his nostrils ?????
> 
> I know it may take some time, but on average how long does it take for a tort to get better??
> 
> ...



I don't think healing takes place overnight, but keep patience and keep Coco warm, give medicine and drops, and soak him every day. Hopefully in a couple weeks we will see improvement. Praying for this little guy to get better!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 3, 2021)

solidsounds17 said:


> Double Double from In n out or some tacos. You can never go wrong with either or!


Hilarious ?


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 3, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> I don't think healing takes place overnight, but keep patience and keep Coco warm, give medicine and drops, and soak him every day. Hopefully in a couple weeks we will see improvement. Praying for this little guy to get better!


He has an Appetite like no other! That has to count for something!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 3, 2021)

I’m so annoyed!! I’m trying to program the lights to turn on and off...

It freaking burned out...what the hell..
Now nothing is working!! I have never been so annoyed by this then today!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 3, 2021)

I cannot...with this ****!! 

Never again will get any light fixtures from a animal store


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 3, 2021)

Sorry guys...I’m frustrated!! 

Is this the light? I
Haven’t had great luck with this light stuff and I’m trying to avoid unnecessary stress and expenses so when things like this happens...I get really upset!! Plus I been under a lot of stress lately two...anyways...getting coco situated is needed right now because he’s my “get away escape when I have a bad day!” Yes animals is my therapy! It’s essential to my life!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 3, 2021)

So unfortunately I had to move coco to another location! Yes he’s off the floor! 

So let me explain what happened! For some reason the extension chords I have are not working for whatever reason! Doesn’t make sense..they are bran new! 
So when I thought the lights burned out..well...yeah I’m confused tho because the outlet switch is on and the light on the extension chord is also on! 
Any suggestions in what it could be or what I Should get instead for cocos lights?

Yes his lights are here..so I wanna see how this will work!! ??
Can there be a circuit breaker outage somewhere or something??


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Feb 4, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> So unfortunately I had to move coco to another location! Yes he’s off the floor!
> 
> So let me explain what happened! For some reason the extension chords I have are not working for whatever reason! Doesn’t make sense..they are bran new!
> So when I thought the lights burned out..well...yeah I’m confused tho because the outlet switch is on and the light on the extension chord is also on!
> ...


Have you tried plugging something else into the outlet to see if it’s the outlet? Plug in a radio or a table lamp or something that can indicate whether or not the outlet is has power to it.


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes i did, I think the lights are to much power for the extension chords!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 4, 2021)

I put coco on the side of the vent so when the heater comes on at least he stays around 75-80 degrees! I have to work today ..otherwise I wood fix this problem ASSAP this morning!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 4, 2021)

His timer isn’t working! 

?? so had no lighting for 6 hours! 

And he didn’t eat!! ??


----------



## solidsounds17 (Feb 4, 2021)

Crystallynda said:


> His timer isn’t working!
> 
> ?? so had no lighting for 6 hours!
> 
> And he didn’t eat!! ??


How old are you?


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 4, 2021)

It doesn’t matter!! 

Ima figure things out on my own now because I realized some stuff I have done suggested in this chat...has actually caused me to spend more money than I should!!

I’ll figure it out on my own!! 

I’m tired...thank you all for the help! ..I think I can take it from here!! 

I’ll send updates on coco when I can!


----------



## solidsounds17 (Feb 4, 2021)

Have you thoroughly read the care sheet for you given species? A lot of answers can be found through there.


----------



## Crystallynda (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes I have!! 
I have done things and bought things...
“Stuff still need to be built” 
My problem is things breaking or not working like they should! 
My patience right now is limited !! 
His proper lighting, don’t get this...don’t get that!! I’m just exhausted! I gotta focus on other stuff too! For now what he has I’ll work with it!!
All you guys will hear from me now is good news...or life gallery updates! 
So with that being said, I’ll see you all in the other side! 
Bye for now!!


----------

